# lots and lots of my stuff (music, art and coding stuff)



## Invision (Aug 25, 2017)

um
yeah
i sometimes _msuic
_
recreations:
https://soundcloud.com/luigimastermusic/phase-2-recreation-updated
https://soundcloud.com/luigimastermusic/bonetrousle-trailer-version
https://soundcloud.com/luigimastermusic/bonetrousle-recreation (a little loud)

remixes/remasters:
https://soundcloud.com/luigimastermusic/vvvvvv-predestined-fate-remix
https://soundcloud.com/luigimastermusic/staff-roll
https://soundcloud.com/luigimastermusic/outerspace-a-vvvvvv-remix

original stuff:
https://soundcloud.com/luigimastermusic/a-battle-of-fates-an-unexpected-fate
https://soundcloud.com/luigimastermusic/a-battle-of-fates-an-expected-fate
https://soundcloud.com/luigimastermusic/someone-in-the-shadows
https://soundcloud.com/luigimastermusic/an-unknown-area
https://soundcloud.com/luigimastermusic/nytrilix-gaining-knowledge
https://soundcloud.com/luigimastermusic/leftover-hope

m e m e s :
https://soundcloud.com/luigimastermusic/showtime-strike-back
https://soundcloud.com/luigimastermusic/someprince-once-dunked-me



and i sometimes art
faceplates for my game:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















oh look spoilers too











to show how i cant draw
thats a glass bottle and its badly drawn
oops

and since this thread is for "creations"
um
https://glaceon.ca/
thats
a creation
oneshot text engine using javascript
https://glaceon.ca/Oneshot/
vvvvvv resources
https://glaceon.ca/V/lists/

and finally
a discord bot







yeah thats a lot of stuff
oops
>.>


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 3, 2017)

Your artwork looks very nice.

If you don't mind me asking, what's your game about?


----------



## Invision (Sep 3, 2017)

Nytrilix is a 4th wall breaking indie platformer in the style of Cave Story.
Ava, a young child is kidnapped from her family, and taken into an odd spaceship to go to another planet where they can run tests on her.
Instead, the ship crashes landing on a planet called "Nytrilix". Everyone in the ship dies but her.
Or that's what you think.
Ava learns she can save the world, and go home.
Or atleast that's what she thinks.

Once you "finish the game", Ava has enough "Nytrix" to save their world.
Except something she doesn't expect happens.

...The rest are spoilers.
"but y did u say once u finish the game, thats spoiling the end!!"
Actually, that's not the real ending.
You can choose to end the game there by abandoning that world, not saving the world (which kills everyone on it), or continue on, on a bigger adventure to actually save their world.


i put a lot of planning in it oops
i um
also have a 
server for the game
if someone would like to see the development
https://discord.gg/5dWyfBH


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 3, 2017)

Invision said:


> Nytrilix is a 4th wall breaking indie platformer in the style of Cave Story.
> Ava, a young child is kidnapped from her family, and taken into an odd spaceship to go to another planet where they can run tests on her.
> Instead, the ship crashes landing on a planet called "Nytrilix". Everyone in the ship dies but her.
> Or that's what you think.
> ...


That seems really interesting.  Let me know if you release a demo or Steam page or something.


----------



## Invision (Sep 3, 2017)

Alright.


----------



## Invision (Oct 26, 2017)

oops double post
ive been doing more msuic

original stuff:
https://soundcloud.com/luigimastermusic/the-grand-finale

recreations:
https://soundcloud.com/luigimastermusic/phase-2-recreation-v6
https://soundcloud.com/luigimastermusic/earthbound-i-miss-you-megalo-strike-back-recreation-v4

memes:
https://soundcloud.com/luigimastermusic/phase-7
https://soundcloud.com/luigimasterm...ss-to-invite-us-over-for-a-threesome-eh-luigi
https://soundcloud.com/luigimastermusic/sandstorm-mario-64-metal-cap
i havent been doing that much art, all i really have to show rn is this faceplate
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gif of game thing (you can literally move the window off screen)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and 
um
yeah


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Nov 13, 2017)

Kool, like the pixelart.


----------

